# Instruments and Equipment > Builders and Repair >  Mandocello K-style build

## Hovington Instruments

For a very long time I have been wanting to build a Mandocello, and I wanted to make a Florentine Style one but with apertures instead of K-4 with soundhole style.


Over the years I've gathered information as for original dimentions of the K4 and research pro and cons. I have to be honest.. I've read a lot of treads right here on Mandolin Café (if not all). I then started on my first drawings draft and re-tweeked them quite a few times whenever changing my mind about, for exemple, scale length..

My build is well underway, At this point in time I have the rim all glued up and i'm almost done carving the Torrefied Sitka Spruce top. 




I though a lot of you might be interested in following this journey and I will update on here as well as on my YT channel the build journey. hope this will be interesting to you all.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...YC8NYCNPNDb-xJ

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

Bob Schmidt, 

darylcrisp, 

GrooverMcTube, 

hank, 

John Bertotti, 

John Lloyd, 

LuthieroftheDesertLoon, 

William Smith

----------


## William Smith

Very KOOL man! The world needs more of the mandolin orchestra instruments! Sitka top? You're not going traditional woods? What are you going to use for the body, maple, birch, I'm very interested as there is no one building these in the traditional look well maybe Gilchrist? Oh just seen you have a youtube link! NICE!

"I can't get the you tube link to work?"

----------


## Charles E.

Youtube link is non functional. Good looking start though.

----------


## Hovington Instruments

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...YC8NYCNPNDb-xJ let me know if this one works... It works for me when I click on it.

----------


## Hovington Instruments

Very KOOL man! The world needs more of the mandolin orchestra instruments! Sitka top? You're not going traditional woods? What are you going to use for the body, maple, birch, I'm very interested as there is no one building these in the traditional look well maybe Gilchrist? Oh just seen you have a youtube link! NICE!

"I can't get the you tube link to work?" 

I just re-linked the playlist.. hopefully it works now.

I'm using Curly maple back and sides... I found this relly nice piece of Torrefied Sitka Spruce and had good results in  the past using Sitka.. I already outside the realm of traditional as I'm making the body bigger and lengthening the scale.

----------

darylcrisp, 

William Smith

----------


## Walt

Nice! What will the scale length be?

----------


## Hovington Instruments

Im making a 25 1/2 scale. To get more tension on the low C

----------

hank, 

Walt

----------


## Bernie Daniel

Wonderful that you are doing this. I look forward to watching all the videos you have put up!

I have never made a mandocello but I have converted four guitars -- three arch top and one flat top -- into mandocellos and also converted a couple of guitars into 5-course mandocellos (I call them citterns).  I have owned three other mandocellos in addition to the builds.  So as you might imagine I have developed some views on mandocellos.  Not that they are anything to "write home about" but here they are:

1) The mandocellos I have produced ranged from 24.75" through 25" to 25.5" -- I really do not see a big issue with a loose C-course on the 24.75" scale.  I can't really say the one I built with a 25.5" scale was better either -- or worse for that matter.  I know some people are more picky so I'm not saying it is not an issue for some players.  I will say this - even if you do get a C-course set of strings with more tension (on a longer scale) you also get at the same time more distance between frets and a more difficult mandocello to play.  So it is always a trade off.

2) I feel that a 1.5" nut width combined with a shallow rounded (not pointed) neck profile is the best combination for easy playing. In fact of all the mandocellos I have had the one I have kept is one with a 1.6" nut (due to my mistake while building) and a shallow, rounded arch top guitar neck.  The shallow rounded neck profile is the best in my opinion.

3) I think for the mandocello the oval hole is the best all around configuration -- compared to the f-hole version. But that is nothing more then an opinion and the one mandocello I have now is a converted '42 Gibson L-50 (i.e., f-hole).

Best of luck on the build!  :Smile:

----------


## Hovington Instruments

Just finished carving the Scroll, and editing the video in the Mandocello build! I've added the video in my YouTube  playlist and posted a link to the video here...  https://youtu.be/xQbIPAU6OAU

----------

colorado_al, 

darylcrisp

----------


## Hovington Instruments

Thanks Bernie for all the information, Greatly appreciated.. I did play with the scale in my mind before setting myself to 25 1/2. and I am aware of the instrument becoming harder to play the longer the scale. I guess I decided to go with this length when looking at Cellos with a 27" scale. even some M'cellos were made at that scale. 

The goal is to increase the tension of the Low C , Not just for the low C itself but to add more tension on the actual soundboard to make it more alive. Not certain of how much change this will make but this is what makes it interesting.

I just finished an Octave mandolin last year and convince my customer to go from a 20"scale, like he wanted, to 21" scale to add more tension. He and I were really happy to have chosen the longer scale. the OM is really ringing and is fun to play.


Thanks again for taking the time to post your thoughts. Really appreciate the information.

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

colorado_al, 

darylcrisp, 

hank

----------


## Bernie Daniel

Tbanks I am enjoying your videos -- its a _tour de force_ in real time!

----------

Hovington Instruments

----------


## Inklings

Salut Tomy!  I've been enjoying your vids (and your accent, reminds me of home in NB) for a while now.  Just watched you carve the scroll last night on Youtube - I have to admit that my heart was in my mouth a few times when you went at it with that large gouge, but things are looking great.

I wondered if you were on the forums.  Thanks for giving us an "inside view" of your progress.

----------


## Hovington Instruments

Hi Francis, Im new here on the forums... Just created my profile... I really like
It so far, lots of nice people here. Thanks for watching the videos!

----------


## Inklings

You're quite welcome.  Thank you for making them.  Hope your current build continues to go well.

----------

Hovington Instruments

----------


## gregoriousd

Tomy, great to see you here!!

I too am a fan of yours and followed the octave build. Your videos are such a treat, always a learning experience. This mandocello is going to be awesome!

- Greg Day (gdayjr)

----------

Hovington Instruments

----------


## Hovington Instruments

Thanks Greg for following this build and for the feedback.. Greatly appreciated!

----------


## putnamm

Tomy, as a newbie still working on my first mandolin build (first instrument build of any kind, actually) I have found your YouTube channel extremely helpful. I'm really enjoying watching this new series. Thanks.

----------

Hovington Instruments

----------


## Hovington Instruments

Just uploaded my latest Q & A video, answering questions from the viewers in regards to the soundboard.
https://youtu.be/4z2V1caHbtU

----------

darylcrisp

----------


## Hovington Instruments

I've just uploaded the last video progress on the Mandocello.. here's the link:
https://youtu.be/pk_kwW5pYMA

----------

darylcrisp, 

JEStanek

----------


## Hovington Instruments

Answering your questions in this latest video: 
 Mandocello 7.5 Q&A
https://youtu.be/hIpxxtD0Bzg

----------

darylcrisp

----------


## Hovington Instruments

So, after weighting the pro and cons I've made up my mind and will install a Virzi in my M'Cello. Although it will be my first time playing around with one, It is something I want to ,First, have in for the sound it produce, second to learn something new and experiment with it.. 
https://youtu.be/i43RvuNjWh8

----------

darylcrisp, 

wildpikr

----------


## wildpikr

I've been following this thread and find it interesting and informative.  It's good to hear your thought process during the 'build' videos as well as the additional explanations in the Q & A videos.  Thanks for posting.

----------

darylcrisp, 

Hovington Instruments

----------


## Hovington Instruments

I just added the latest build progress of the Mandocello build. In this one I'm adding tone bars, the Virzi and also making some tap tone in between steps to really hear the changes happening on the soundboard. Let me know what you think!
https://youtu.be/LeX_L4uwkgY

----------

darylcrisp, 

GeoMandoAlex, 

JFDilmando, 

wildpikr

----------


## Hovington Instruments

Mandocello build Part 9 in the build series. So I've made some really good progress on the Neck and the Backboard this week. Check the Video link.. https://youtu.be/36GA7gZZDu0

----------

darylcrisp

----------


## Charles E.

> I just added the latest build progress of the Mandocello build. In this one I'm adding tone bars, the Virzi and also making some tap tone in between steps to really hear the changes happening on the soundboard. Let me know what you think!
> https://youtu.be/LeX_L4uwkgY


I have really been enjoying your build process so far but must admit that I was disappointed with your method of fitting the tone bars. 
The violin makers method using registration blocks and chalk fitting is much more accurate and does not take much more time.
You asked for honest feed back so there it is. Still it is a fantastic looking build!

----------


## Charles E.

Hey Tomy, sorry I did not mean to nit pick. You are obviously a talented maker and use methods that get the results you are looking for. Looking forward to the rest of the build.

----------


## Hovington Instruments

Thanks for your feedback Charley, really do appreciate ..

----------

Charles E.

----------


## Hovington Instruments

I'm really glad this step is now behind me.. I must admit... I was very apprehensive about it! But I'm sure glad I took my time with it because the joint is perfect. check out the process here.. https://youtu.be/Zz7iiWvmM8I

----------

Charles E., 

darylcrisp, 

wildpikr

----------


## Hovington Instruments

After shaping the peghead and the neck profile, drilling the holes for the tuners and gluing up the neck joint, The Mandocello really is starting to look like a musical instrument. latest video link: https://youtu.be/v7UVOMdvY5Q

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

darylcrisp, 

wildpikr

----------


## fox

Great documentation and videos, very nice work.

----------

Hovington Instruments

----------


## Hovington Instruments

Been busy with the backboard for quite a while now and happy to report that the dry fit is done!

http://www.hovingtoninstruments.com/today-in-the-shop

----------

darylcrisp, 

WaxwellHaus

----------


## Hovington Instruments

After a lot of hours the backboard is carved and dry fitted onto the Mandocello... Check out the hand carving process and different steps in this video... https://youtu.be/Nwg-BTa1X6s

----------

darylcrisp, 

WaxwellHaus, 

wildpikr

----------


## Hovington Instruments

Glue up the curly maple back on the m'cello yesterday.. really happy with the whole build so far!

----------

darylcrisp, 

wildpikr

----------


## wildpikr

Nice!  Looking forward, will you make the bridge with feet or solid contact across the top?

----------


## Hovington Instruments

Thanks Mike.. I will do feet for the bridge.

- - - Updated - - -


Latest video is out...In this video you can see the backboard tuning, glue up and ebony points installation.
http://www.hovingtoninstruments.com/...n-the-shopblog

----------

darylcrisp, 

wildpikr

----------


## Hovington Instruments

Been pretty busy again with the fretboard extender, dovetail filler, done the inlay work and started the fretboard. I am getting extremely fidgety … I can't wait to put the strings on... Guess I will need to wait nonetheless..
http://www.hovingtoninstruments.com/...n-the-shopblog

----------

darylcrisp, 

Donal H, 

Drew Streip, 

fox, 

wildpikr

----------


## John Bertotti

Been watching the videos, very cool! Thanks

----------

Hovington Instruments

----------


## darylcrisp

these videos are awesome!  thanks so much for sharing them. i see so much to learn from these. i like the music also.

appreciate how you list the tools and products you use, and give a link to each.

d

----------


## Hovington Instruments

Thanks darylcrisp, Really nice to hear that those vids are useful... The links really help me and my channel to grow as they are affiliated links. But at the same time are the same things I use on my own build...

----------


## Hovington Instruments

Build Progress... The fretboard is made and glued to the Mandocello... Check the link to the video.
http://www.hovingtoninstruments.com/...n-the-shopblog ATTACH=CONFIG]176238[/ATTACH]

----------

darylcrisp, 

John Bertotti, 

wildpikr

----------


## John Bertotti

Very nice! Thanks for the update!

----------


## Hovington Instruments

Got really exited last time I was in the shop.. Made the bridge, strung the Mandocello and was able to hear it for the first time... Mind you the voicing is not done and the action isn't optimal..( will most likely get the spacing on the nut between the strings closer also). 

BUT...

I've been able to play this monster up to the point that my fingers asked me to stop...  It was so rewarding and exiting to hear the response, the tone, and how low it sounds in person. Oh, and the low C isn't a thud... It rings on and on and on!!!  I made this little clip for everyone interested to hear it at this point in time...

http://www.hovingtoninstruments.com/...n-the-shopblog  date:04/25/19

----------

Charles E., 

darylcrisp, 

Timbofood

----------


## John Bertotti

Tried to hear your clip. It tells me it is unavailable.

----------


## Hovington Instruments

> Tried to hear your clip. It tells me it is unavailable.


Thanks for the heads up, just fixed it.. should be working now .

----------

John Bertotti, 

wildpikr

----------


## Hovington Instruments

So I've been busy putting the blueprints together to make them available while entering the finishing stages of my own build. The M'cello still needs binding on the soundboard and backboard and the voicing before the dyes and finish. But I also have a list of people\builders that are looking forward to get their hand on those prints... check out the progress http://www.hovingtoninstruments.com/...n-the-shopblog

----------


## smithcreek

Nice!  Compared to a mando she's a beast!  Reminds me of an acoustic bass I built a few years ago.  It had a 20" lower bout.  Definitely crossed the line into "too large" to make sense:

----------


## Hovington Instruments

Thats Huge!!!! Very nice though.. mine is at 15 1/2  feels big but not uncomfortable..

----------


## Hovington Instruments

Finding the Intonation for a custom bridge. Latest video...
http://www.hovingtoninstruments.com/...n-the-shopblog

----------

darylcrisp, 

fox, 

John Bertotti, 

wildpikr

----------


## wildpikr

Hi Tomy,

You mentioned that there was better response on the C and G strings on one tuner and better response on the D and A strings on another.  I wonder if you had incorporated a place to mount a clip-on tuner, if the response on all strings would be more [or maybe less] consistent? Just curious, I guess.  Thanks for posting!

----------


## Hovington Instruments

> Hi Tomy,
> 
> You mentioned that there was better response on the C and G strings on one tuner and better response on the D and A strings on another.  I wonder if you had incorporated a place to mount a clip-on tuner, if the response on all strings would be more [or maybe less] consistent? Just curious, I guess.  Thanks for posting!


I did many test afterward and turns out the best way, By Far, is to use my strobosoft strobe tuner... although my phone app was pretty close. I unfortunately don't have a clip on tuner so I wasn't able to try this but It does seem like a good idea to try. Maybe I should try to change the battery in the tuner itself now that I think of it.. thanks for the idea...

----------


## Hovington Instruments

Here is part 18 of the Mandocello build ( The Voicing ) It sounds amazing! I also show the process and the why and how of what I'm doing in this video.. Also along side this post, Yesterday I uploaded the bridge video and you can find both links to the video here:
http://www.hovingtoninstruments.com/...n-the-shopblog

----------

Drew Egerton, 

John Bertotti, 

wildpikr

----------


## wildpikr

That is a great sounding mandocello!

I enjoy the logical approach you described while voicing the instrument.  Thanks for taking the time to explain your thought process.  The change from 432 to 440 was quite noticeable to me as an improvement in tone [even over my inexpensive computer speakers].

If I remember correctly from listening to earlier videos, this mandocello has more physical depth in the body of the instrument.  Does that also contribute to the volume/airflow/tone you are trying to achieve?  Perhaps that is why the voicing process you did was so important?

Thanks again.

----------


## Hovington Instruments

> That is a great sounding mandocello!
> 
> I enjoy the logical approach you described while voicing the instrument.  Thanks for taking the time to explain your thought process.  The change from 432 to 440 was quite noticeable to me as an improvement in tone [even over my inexpensive computer speakers].
> 
> If I remember correctly from listening to earlier videos, this mandocello has more physical depth in the body of the instrument.  Does that also contribute to the volume/airflow/tone you are trying to achieve?  Perhaps that is why the voicing process you did was so important?
> 
> Thanks again.


Yes, my Mandocello is quite deeper than the original and also is the width at the waist. My reasoning was, if compared to a Cello, the original was lacking in both size of plate and depth.

There is a valid point that some people made in other Mcello treads I have read in the past in regards to bass response. In this tread the person pointed out that bigger plates would lower the response but in order to have a good air resonance the depth should be less than the original. I am still curious about this but my curiosity and want of experimenting was towards  bigger plates (waist at 25 1/2 x 21 1/2) but also thicker body(3 3/4), like a Cello would have been. To add more response, lengthening the scale was my option, since by lengthening more down pressure is applied to the soundboard. Adding the Virzi ( through my research hints at helping the bass response) and by voicing I was able to fine tune the air response.

The drawings I made for the Mandocello already have bigger plate and can easily be changed in regards to heights of the sides. So it is not out of the picture that I may experiment this thinner body in the future even if I am extremely happy with my Mandocello size and depth at the moment.

----------


## Hovington Instruments

At this point in time I'm entering the finishing stage of my own Florentine Style Mandocello build. Which means that, although my build is not completed, I do have strings on it and was able to hear and tune the apertures. 

A lot of interest was expressed as if I would make my prints available and I just added them to my website store. Both, full size paper and PDF is available.

The M'cello body is 15 1/2" wide x 21 1\2" long, sides are 4 1\8" with top & back plates, or 3 3\4" without them. It has a scale of 25 1\2" , has great response on the low and high end. 

Here's a link for all interested builders out there.
https://www.hovingtoninstruments.com..._Products.html

Also my YT link part 18 of the build where I voice the Mandocello. 
https://youtu.be/Wvmh7saLOOU

----------

fox, 

John Bertotti

----------


## Hovington Instruments

Today I took the time to answer questions I received in regards to my Mandocello build.
https://www.hovingtoninstruments.com...and-tricksblog

----------


## Drew Egerton

that's a great sounding instrument, thanks for sharing!

----------


## Hovington Instruments

> that's a great sounding instrument, thanks for sharing!


Thanks Drew!

----------


## Hovington Instruments

Spent some time today experimenting with some possible colours for the Mandocello...I am curious, what is your favorite colour and why? Check the shinny colours..
https://www.hovingtoninstruments.com...n-the-shopblog   05/16/2019

----------

wildpikr

----------


## John Bertotti

> Spent some time today experimenting with some possible colours for the Mandocello...I am curious, what is your favorite colour and why? Check the shinny colours..
> https://www.hovingtoninstruments.com...n-the-shopblog   05/16/2019


The one you have labeled as Tan to me looks great. On display it seems to make the figure look much nicer than the other two colors. I would have suggested a even more amber honey color if it was to be mine.

----------


## wildpikr

I was starting to wonder what color you would choose and the finish...didn't want to ask too soon.  Not knowing your preference for the binding, I hope you don't mind if I qualify my color choice with binding.

First: I like the tan color and think it might look good [maybe even a shade lighter] with tortoise shell binding. To me, the instrument is really noticeable all by itself but I think the lighter color would make it stand out in any group of instruments.

Second: the russet color might look good with an off-white ivoroid/black/ivoroid binding...maybe as a way to blend in?

The chocolate color kind of reminds me of furniture...

Thanks for asking!

----------

John Bertotti

----------


## John Bertotti

Almost exactly what I was thinking. But I think either binding would look good on the tan color. Maybe best with a nice curly maple binding left natural but considering the dyes and finish that may not work.

----------


## Hovington Instruments

> I was starting to wonder what color you would choose and the finish...didn't want to ask too soon.  Not knowing your preference for the binding, I hope you don't mind if I qualify my color choice with binding.
> 
> First: I like the tan color and think it might look good [maybe even a shade lighter] with tortoise shell binding. To me, the instrument is really noticeable all by itself but I think the lighter color would make it stand out in any group of instruments.
> 
> Second: the russet color might look good with an off-white ivoroid/black/ivoroid binding...maybe as a way to blend in?
> 
> The chocolate color kind of reminds me of furniture...
> 
> Thanks for asking!


The colour tests today were done rather quickly and it is pretty obvious by the pictures that more sanding was needed. 

As for binding, I already settled for a Black/White/Black binding. The matching b/w/b on the peghead is already done. I am wanting a lighter colour overall an Todays test hinted that most people are thinking similarly. I posted this question on my Instagram, Facebook page, and YouTube and got similar comments and opinions.

The honey is very tempting, although I find, very hard to achieve on such a small piece of wood. I also like a deep rich reddish brown. I will make more test pieces and try mixing a few dyes. Hopefully when mixing the dyes they wont  bleed when I apply the first shellac seal coat..

Really appreciate you taking the time to write this answer, and explain your ideas..Not a big fan of the chocolate either  :Smile: 

Thank you!

----------


## Hovington Instruments

> The one you have labeled as Tan to me looks great. On display it seems to make the figure look much nicer than the other two colors. I would have suggested a even more amber honey color if it was to be mine.


Thanks for the feedback, I will definitely make more test pieces and will try a honey colour on one of them. Thanks

----------

John Bertotti

----------


## wildpikr

> The colour tests today were done rather quickly and it is pretty obvious by the pictures that more sanding was needed. 
> 
> As for binding, I already settled for a Black/White/Black binding. The matching b/w/b on the peghead is already done. I am wanting a lighter colour overall an Todays test hinted that most people are thinking similarly. I posted this question on my Instagram, Facebook page, and YouTube and got similar comments and opinions.
> 
> The honey is very tempting, although I find, very hard to achieve on such a small piece of wood. I also like a deep rich reddish brown. I will make more test pieces and try mixing a few dyes. Hopefully when mixing the dyes they wont  bleed when I apply the first shellac seal coat..
> 
> Really appreciate you taking the time to write this answer, and explain your ideas..Not a big fan of the chocolate either 
> 
> Thank you!


I like the black/white/black binding also and had another idea, but it may be too late for any consideration at all - maybe using the tan color for the back and sides and a lighter shade for the top?

Whatever you choose, I can hardly wait to see it... :Coffee: 

Thanks!

----------


## Hovington Instruments

It's been awile since my last post... The M'cello build is still ongoing. Just a bunch of stuff kept me away from my shop in the last few months.
here is a link to the latest video of the Mandocello Build series... I am now in the finishing stages!
https://youtu.be/PBkUpPu_P_E

----------

WaxwellHaus, 

wildpikr

----------


## Hovington Instruments

Latest video is up on my YouTube channel. Installing the binding on the M'cello.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfFk55yCwrk

----------

brunello97, 

Charles E., 

wildpikr

----------


## wildpikr

Glad to see that you're posting again on this fascinating build...thanks!

----------


## Hovington Instruments

Just applied the seal coat on the M'cello and finally set my mind on the color for it. Follow the link to see more pictures.
https://www.hovingtoninstruments.com...n-the-shopblog

----------

Jim Garber, 

wildpikr

----------


## Hovington Instruments

over a year ago I started my florentine style Mandocello based on prints that I’ve presonnaly made. so to be accurate I’ve started this build when I started gathering information about this instrument, size, dimentions, scale length, pro and cons etc… so in reality, I’ve been working on this baby for over 4 years.
well last week I’ve finally did the final setup and call it a wrap. I’ve just finished the editing on the full build and i’m happy to share with you all here…
let me know your thoughts!
https://youtu.be/edIKJsldijY

----------

Harley Marty, 

Khatarlan, 

Steve Bollman, 

wildpikr

----------

